# Donations.... Where would you like to see it go?



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

As we start to grow as a community I would like to see the profits of this community go towards a good cause. 

Post an organization (preferably a non for profit organization) where you would like our donations go. 

After we get some ideas we can all vote!

THANKS!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

ASPCA or Boxers and Buddies (Reno). Boxers and Buddies does amazing dog rescue work in the Reno area, they will take in any dog that needs to be rescued. They place them in foster care or keep them at a doggy day care with a certified, professional dog trainer who helps the dogs get a leg up and be more adoptable. Despite them being a non-profit charity they still refuse to feed their dogs anything lower quality than Natural Balance. They have a thorough adoption application process to make sure that the dog is a right fit for the family it's going to, then require the family to take the dog to a professional obedience class to insure it becomes a good member of the family. And of course, they go spayed/neutered, micro chipped, and utd on shots.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

My pick would be HSUS.
(Did you know a post has to be at least 10 characters? You can't just write HSUS.)


----------



## skippydog (Aug 6, 2008)

If you haven't heard of The Rabies Challenge Fund, please check it out at rabieschallengfund.org
I can't imagine a dog owner who would not be in favor of this! The goal is to extend the required interval for rabies boosters to 5 and then 7 years. This is only my second time scrolling this forum, and while reading through the subject of "how all natural are you?", I realized there are many, many others who are just as concerned as I am in regards to vaccinations/medications/foods/etc. and the health of our pets. The details of the RBC could take pages, so I will not elaborate but instead encourage everyone to visit the site. Perhaps this fund could be a recipient of donations. Thank you.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

skippydog said:


> If you haven't heard of The Rabies Challenge Fund, please check it out at rabieschallengfund.org


I like this one too.


----------



## CoCo (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm new, but I'll put in my 2 cents anyway. Maybe we could sponsor a dog with best friends. Each sponsorship cost $25 and we would get a photo and bio of dog we are helping.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I think that the Rabies challenge fund is the way to go!


----------

